# The Trio Of Trouble



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, I know I posted a picture thread for Kiara,but I neglected my other 2. :shock:So I'm opening a threadfor ALL of the Trio of Trouble -- Mocha (Terror), Spice (Trouble),&amp;Kiara (Trouble on Training Wheels). 

*The only one of Spice that turned out:* _I love how his eyesare so big, round and black, it makes him so lovable and cute!_







*My Mocha-man:*
















*Baby of the family, Kiara:*


----------



## m.e. (Aug 20, 2005)

:inlove:

Trio of Trouble? I don't think so, how about *Trio of Total-sweetness*.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2005)

On camera maybe! But in real life they are trouble! Kiara even chewed on my finger today! :shock:


----------



## Johncdn (Aug 20, 2005)

I love this pic.................

"Hey, you, get outta my yard!"


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2005)

This is my new hutch that we finally finished.We've built all 3 of my hutches now but I like this one the bestbecause it has no dead spots where I can't get at the bunny. We startedon it in June but because of my dad's accident this spring and the factthat we are building a new house, we have gone very slowly. We workedon it for 3 days (no more than 2 hours a day because of my dad beingtired and having to rest) and I spent another 2 days painting.





















This is my other hutch which is a double. It's 8' by 2' and divided in the middle.











I get to play muscial cages today if it gets warm enough to clean thehutches. Currently Kiara is in the new hutch, Mocha is in the left handside of the double hutch (when looking at the picture), and Spice is inthe right hand side of the hutch. Because I want to bond Mocha andKiara, they are going to be housed in the double hutch. Kiara is goinginto the left hand side and Mocha is goign into the right hand side. Iswitched sides on Mocha because I put a screen divider on the otherside of the wire to keep the baby safe but I'm worried that if Mochagets mad enough, he may tare the screen to shreds (it's a metal meshscreen but still). So that leaves Spice to go into the new hutch alone.

That's only how it is for this winter. After I get Kiara spayed, Mochaand Kiara will spend the summer in the big hutch (divider removed) andSpice will live in the new hutch but for the winter when they arebonded, Kiara and Mocha will live in the new hutch because the enclosedbox is the only one that can accomodate both and Spice will get thewhole big hutch to himself.

P.S.- The new hutch is 5' by 2.5' and isn't completely done so don'tworry that the enclosed part doesn't look very good, we still have toadd the winter floor on the wire, and the insulation and inner layer ofwood to the walls.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow!! those huches look great! good job!


----------



## Fergi (Aug 20, 2005)

excuse the lack of capitilization, my shift keyis broken. look at those beautiful bunnies! kiara is so adorable andspice and mocha are handsome as usual. the new hutch looks great. whatkind of flooring do you use in the winter. fergi and sam are now in anoutdoor hutch but i was thinking of bringing them into the basement forthe winter since it gets so cold in minnesota but you are in canada andi know it is cold there. how do you prepare them for the winter. do youbring them in if it gets really cold or cover the hutch with anything.



fergi's mama


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2005)

My boys were born outside in the Spring and havenever been inside for any long period of time. Spice was in one nightwhen I found blood in his cage and Mocha was in for 2 nights when Irepainted the big hutch but that's it.

The open wire part just gets pieces of wood layed on top to protecttheir feet (the ones in the new hutch are just temporary right nowuntil we get some cut to fit).

The enclosed part will be getting insulated walls (1.5" styrofoam) andthen another layer of plywood to protect the styrofoam. We are going tomake a floor that is styrofoam on the bottom and plywood on top thatwill stay in all winter. I wanted wire under because it allows fordrainage even in the winter. The floor is removable because it will rotin a years time otherwise and it's a lot easier to have a removablefloor that can be easily replaced than a solid bottomed hutch which maynot be able to be replaced. We will be adding a piece of styrofoam andplywood ceiling in the enclosed part just to add some more insulation.Then the rest is filled with straw which they burry into.

It gets below -40 here on occasion but normally it gets to about-30*C/-22*F to -40 in January but as long as the hutches are dry andsheltered, the rabbit should be perfectly fine. Me and my dad bringthem into the garage when it gets below -30*C/-22*F but I really don'tlike having them in there because Spice stresses out and theydont get natural light.

For my big hutch we have insulated boxes that we just set in and it worked good last year.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2005)

More pictures!

The boys aren't that interesting to take pictures of so there are moreof Kiara because she actually changes position every once in a while. 

*Spice:*


























*Mocha:*











*Kiara:*

_Sleepy baby_










_Can you see her tongue in the next 2 pictures?_




















_Look at that belly!_


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ahh this is the life...sleeping in the sun.






Mom, can't you see I'm relaxing here.








Mommy, I know the boys don't like when you have the camera, but I love you even with that annoying thing.





Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 21, 2005)

:laugh:EXACTLY!

Actually Mocha's pretty mad at mommy today. I did a cage swap and hegot pretty mad when he was on the opposite side of the big hutch andKiara was in his old side. He attacked the wire a few times. :disgust:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 21, 2005)

Surely you got too much sun todaybecause my Mocha would never do something as naughty as attackanything. :angel:

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 21, 2005)

My rabbit has you all brain washed! 

Then what was the sudden feeling of teeth sinking into flesh when Isprayed him once for attackign Kiara, eh? I suppose it was a mosquito.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2005)

>


I see it! She loves her mummy!

That hutch is really good. I might built my bunnies a really big onefor the winter as they can't get out as much, i might just have tosteal your idea.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 21, 2005)

The trio of trouble looks like a batch of adorable buns to me! 

:inlove:

I just love the way Kiara's ear are. Ekk! I could play with them all day long

-Katy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 21, 2005)

It's already so hot today and since it's been socold for the last week, the heat is really hitting Kiara so I decidedto give her a bath to allow her to keep cool. There was no breeze wherethe hutches are so I just left her a little damp to keep cool.


























This is what I got for giving her a bath... _"I can't hear you!"_


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 21, 2005)

DANGER 

DANGER

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 22, 2005)

She just melts my heart and everyone else that sees her thinks she's adorable!

Although she has bit me a few times, :XI still can't help but love her.

Here are some more that I took later in the day.Kiara was so hot, the poor baby!


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2005)

Im not sure how the heck I missed this thread ,???

I love the Hutch , only haveone tiny issue with it , thatis its too close to the Propane tank , Ifthe tank ever decides toleak ! :shock:

Those Guys are soooooo cute ,and look at Kiara total cutness! I think I could play with those earsall day long.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 22, 2005)

I love looking at pictures of people's bunnies. Yours are very cute.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 22, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Im not sure how the heck I missed this thread ,???
> 
> I love the Hutch , only haveone tiny issue with it , thatis its too close to the Propane tank , Ifthe tank ever decides toleak ! :shock:
> 
> Those Guys are soooooo cute ,and look at Kiara total cutness! I think I could play with those earsall day long.


There's no other place to put the propane tank :?and that'sthe only other spot in my yard that is sheltered from the hot afternoonsun. It's only there until later this fall then we move the hutchesinto the garden so that they get the afternoon sun which is perfectlyfine in the winter. Then we're moving next Spring and they wont beanywhere near the propane tank. So I have to live with it for a fewmore months.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2005)

I got some more pictures of the bunnies today. Iactually saw Mocha sound asleep for the first time in my whole time ofhaving him! So naturally I grabbed the camera.












I woke him up but he still was half asleep, lmao.















_"I saw you spoiling Mocha, now I'm ignoring you until I get spoiled!"_





_"I can't figure out what this thing is but it's great fun to push around the cage and make a racket with!"_





_"Hmm... mommy always calls me an angel so I should be able to fly..."_










_"Lets make mommy work to get pictures of me."_ (I added this one just because you can see her coloring really well.)





_For comparison purposes I put these together so you can see how much light her coats gotten._

*Kiara at 8 weeks and 1 day old:
*





*This is her at 8 weeks and 6 days:*





*Kiara at 6 weeks and 1 day old:
*


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mocha sleeping is just so adorable.Spice is such a character, I just love him. Kiara really has lightenedup hasn't she. She is such a cutie. I love their pictures. WhatAngels.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2005)

I love my bunnies. :love:For a fewdays there I really thought I had done the wrong thing and had gottenKiara for the cute baby stage and would end up neglecting the boys butnow I feel better. They all are completely different and I love that.

I do make Kiara the last goodnight though because she gives me kisses so I save those for last.

I don't know why I felt like I had gotten Kiara for that reason but Ireally doubted myself. Oh well, it only matters that I don't secondguess myself on her now and the boys get just as much attention as ever.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2005)

I took a few pictures of Kiara but all she would do was lay around. &lt;_&lt; 
















_Look at her nose marking, it comes to a point which I think is so cute._





Here's some pictures of her eyes, they look much better now. I had just cleaned them up so one does look wet.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

What a little sweetheart. 
She's adorable!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2005)

I took these when I let her run a few minutes ago so I'm adding more, lol.
















_"Neener neener neener!"_










And I managed to get this one but I forgot to turn the camera off andgot to talking to the neighbor so my batteries died after that. :?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2005)

I love Mocha's colour. What colour do you call it? its lovely and different. Its got like a silver tint to it. pwetty


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2005)

I really don't think there is a name for hiscolor. :?You see, he's not one color. When he moults, he is adark brownish/grey but when it's all filled in it gets thisred/brown/orange color.

I named him Mocha because as a baby his coat reminded me of a mochachino.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2005)

Aww thats so cute. Its a lovely colour. You have a very specil rabbit there!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Those pictures ofKiara after you wet her down, just crack me up! We used to do that toSebastian sometimes just to watch him "comb" his ears!

All of the buns look great Laura!

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Aww thats so cute. Its a lovely colour. You have a veryspecil rabbit there!


No, I have 3 special rabbits. 

I love Mocha's color. I got him from a friend who had 3 accidentallitters and I saw Mocha at only a week or 2old. There was 3black and whites, 2 blacks, 3 greys, and 1 oddball, Mocha. Iimmediately asked my friend to keep him for me and she did. I wasattracted to his color from the moment I saw him.

Spice has that same sort of color, at least, I think. Since he has solittle brown it's hard to compare and it doesn't get as dark as Mocha'sdoes but it has that golden, light milky brown color.

And Kiara, she's got that lovely little triangle marking on her face that I think is so cute and she's got a very cute color.

But let's not forget there personalities, they are all special in their own ways that way too.

Ok, I'll stop babbling on about the bunnies. What can I say? I just love them.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 2, 2005)

haha! how funny is this picture! I alwaysthought it was wierd how their toungue never stick straight out..i knowits b/c of their teeth but it still looks funny 

You can really tell in this last set of pictures how much Kiara's coloring has lightented up!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 11, 2005)

I can't seem to figure out what's so hard aboutKiara's name! No one can remember it and whens he went to the vet onFriday, they didn't even get it right. I was looking at the invoice andunder "Patient" it says "Kira". Everyone seems to think her name isKira or somehting like that. It's that or they think it's Tiara. Imean, yes she's a princess but she's not a Tiara! My parents can't seemto remember her name (after 5 weeks) so they keep calling her Peanut. :?

I've decided that from now on, 'm just going to tell everyon her name'sKC. I have been calling her KC -- *K*iara is a *C*utie -- Somaybe now people will get it right. :wink:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 18, 2005)

I only got pictures of Kiara last night becauseshe can fit through the wire and I can't leave her alone so by the timeI was done letting her run, I had killed my batteries. I'll getpictures of my lovely boys later today.

















































































And for all you bunny butt lovers:

*The End :laugh:*


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 18, 2005)

I could so just kiss that little face :kiss:. Kiara really is so photogenic - totally beautiful.

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 18, 2005)

Even with her eye problems, she's the best babybunny anyone could ask for. Ok, so I'm biased but she's beautiful nomatter what!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's some morepictures. Most are of Kiara because when I let her out to run, I haveto be with her so I have nothing better to do than take pictures. :lol:



Mocha:



















_"Can't you see I'm trying to sleep here?"_









Spice:











_"I make mommy work for pictures, shehas to scratch my ears before I'll sit still!"_









_"Would you like it if I watched you go to the bathroom?!"_

























































_"Run, run, run from the camera."_









_"Mommmmmmmmmm! Everything smells like KIARA!"__









































"Must chin EVERYTHING!"_









Kiara:











































_"Look what I can do!"__

































































"Look at me, I can fly!"

































"Hey, I know you!"

















"Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee."



_


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 18, 2005)

just adorable!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 21, 2005)

Over the last few weeks I've come to notice howmuch more sensitive to angry voices Kiara is than the boys. I say angryvoices because the TV can be on inside loudly and I can have on her onmy lap and she's fine but if I have her outside in the run and shechews on wire, if I loudly say no in a stern voice, she runs away fromme!

The boys barely flick an ear in my direction if I yell at them. Iforget she's not the boys and end up getting mad at her and feel so badwhen she runs away and sulks. Yet she still doesn't learn to not chewon wire!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 21, 2005)

love your pictures!

Kiara is not a hard name. it's a beautiful name.but i feelyou on that. my youngest Kweli (Kwa-lee) has a name that no one seemsto be able to pronounce. my brother and sister-in-law just call her the"little one"

Nicole


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's the first photos of Eli since I found out that Kiara is an Eli.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2005)

You know what? He does look more boyish nowbut still just as cute.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't think he appreciates his pink bowl.:embarrassed:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2005)

LOL, remember, it takes a real man to choose pink!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 1, 2005)

He is just as cute as can be. I alwayssee his pictures and just Awww all the way through them. Kiss thatcutie pie for me.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 2, 2005)

I've had Eli in a lot lately because I've beenworried about him and to make sure the itching is subsiding from themites so here are some more photos. I'd get some of the boys but Ithink it's raining again today and they're shedding too bad to bringthem inside to run around.






_"Stop petting me! Let me kiss you!"_






_"That's better..."_































_See the cross on his head?_





_Do you think he likes the pink bowl? :innocent: _





_I love this photo!_


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, well I have a things to add to here!

First, the story...

I was laying down on the floor on my back so I could get rid of theheadache I had and because I wanted to be able to see Eli if he ranunder the desk.

Well he was running around like a nut, I could hear his claws digginginto my carpet as he ran. He would come over to me a couple times, jumpon my stomach, jump off, run around some more. Then he'd come backover, run around me and if I ignored him, he'd leave again.

Well I hear him running and then suddenly, nothing. I just figured Elihad stopped to rest. And then it... er.. he... hit me... Eli that is.:shock:That momentary silence was Eli flying through the air!He landed on my face! OUCH! Baby claws REALLY hurt!

I sit up in a pain and Eli falls to my lap and looks at me as if to say"what?!":angel:Lets just say he's lucky he's so darned cute.So I pushed him off my lap and pulled out my mirror. Sureenough,I have holes in my cheeks from his nails and a bigchunk of skin ripped off by my nose thanks to him...

Imagine the looks I got the next day when I went to school to explain that my 2 lbs rabbit beat me up. :?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 8, 2005)

I brought Eli in the other day expecting somemore excitement than just the few minutes of running and beating hismommy up.



But hekept laying down, then he'd get up, move somewhere else, roll, laythere for a while. A few times he'd crawl forwards pulling his backlegs behind him and them flop sideways. He scared me a few times!






_Airplane ears! _














_Lights out!_





_This picture looks almost like Eli is running and not laying flat onhis side. _









_He wouldn't even move to eat. _














_So I had fun...



Eli as an uppy!_





_"Would you leave me alone already!"
_





These are from last night.. you can see nothing changed.






























Just a few of Mocha and how much he was loving the attention:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 8, 2005)

Eli is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2005)

This is just total cuteness. Eli sounds like such a little character.

Looks like Mocha was enjoying th head rubs.

Jan


----------

